# Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter



## Jam (18. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich gerade durch das Thema Fische gewühlt, aber meine Frage nicht beantwortet gefunden.

Wir haben einen Teich mit ca 5000l, der noch ohne Fischbesatz ist. Überlege seit letztem Herbst, ob nun Fische rein sollen oder nicht. Ein wenig Bewegung im Teich, den ich aus meinem "Bügelfenster" sehen kann, wäre schon schön ...

Am liebsten hätte ich Kois - aber das wäre wohl keine so gute Idee.

Jetzt denke ich über Shubunkins nach. Der Teich ist ohne Filter, hat nur eine Pumpe, die das Wasser in den Bachlauf pumpt. Kann ich überhaupt Fische halten, ohne einen Filter anschaffen zu müssen? Wie viele Fische wären dann ok (mehr als 4 müssen es eh nicht sein, aber ob die Fische sich daran halten ...)? Männchen und Weibchen kann man wohl nicht auseinanderhalten?

Vielen Dank für eure Anworten.

Jam


----------



## karsten. (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*



			
				Jam schrieb:
			
		

> .......h über Shubunkins nach. Der Teich ist ohne Filter, hat nur eine Pumpe, die das Wasser in den Bachlauf pumpt. Kann ich überhaupt Fische halten, ohne einen Filter anschaffen zu müssen? .......
> ......




Hallo

eigentlich .... 
nicht    :shock 


 
wobei man den Teich sein Substrat die Bepflanzung usw. erst mal auf seine
Fähigkeit zur Selbstreinigung bewerten sollte

nur sind die meisten Kleinteiche schon mit dem normalen Nährstoffeintrag
überlastet

wenn dann noch die Fischexkremente dazu kommen.......

es findet ja kein Nährstoffaustrag statt   

und so ein Kleinteich ist ein weitgehend geschlossenes System

das geht dann irgendwann schief  

mfG


----------



## Findling (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Hallo Jam,

Karsten hat nicht unrecht....

aber ich sage trotzdem: Es geht, wenn du die Fische nicht fütterst.

Setze ruhig 4 Stück ein und lass sie selbst die richtige Anzahl bestimmen. Ohne zusätzliches Futter werden es nicht zu viele. Auch wenn du irgendwann "Hunderte" von Jungfischen hast, nicht füttern, das regelt sich von selbst. Die Fische leben von dem, was der Teich hergibt. 

Trotzdem brauchst du keine Angst haben, dass alles andere "Leben" ausgerottet wird. Ich habe auch ungefütterte Fische in meinem Teich (ganz ohne Technik) und zusätzlich jede Menge __ Käfer und Libellenlarven usw. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## laolamia (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

hallo!

es wird schon gehen, ob es allerdings sinnvoll ist muss jeder selber einschaetzen.
ein bergsee wirds bei dieser groesse wohl eher nicht. 

bei dem volumen wirds bei einem strengen winter wohl nicht sehr angenehm fuer die tiere.


----------



## Dr.J (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Hallo Jam,

also ich hatte bis vor Kurzem 5 Goldfische und 5 Shubunkins in meinen Teich mit 3000 Liter. Leider wurden 5 Fische von Katzen gestohlen. Mein Teich hat auch keinen technischen Filter, sondern genügend Pflanzen. Füttern musst du nicht, da sie genug im Teich finden. Außerdem hältst du so die Population klein.


----------



## Jam (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Danke für eure Antworten.

@laolamia
Warum sollte es für die Fische in einem strengen Winter nicht "sehr angenehm" werden?

Jam


----------



## Lorenz89 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Hi


auf jedenfall kannst du welche reinsetzen! 
Zeig doch mal Bilder und beschreib den Teich!



@Jam
Er meint wohl wegen der Tiefe!

Willst du füttern?


----------



## Jam (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Bilder lade ich noch.

Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle 1 m tief. Außerdem wohnen wir am Rande der Kölner Bucht - da sind die Temepraturen etwas höher.

Ein wenig füttern wäre ganz witzig für unsere Tochter. Wenn die Alternativen heißen füttern und Pumpe oder nicht füttern und keine Pumpe - dann lieber Letzteres (sofern mir die Fische dann nicht verhungern).

Jam


----------



## Dr.J (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Hallo Jam,

verhungern werden sie schon nicht. Die finden genug im Teich. Du kannst ja 1x in der Woche ne kleine Handvoll Futter reinwerfen, aber nicht mehr.


----------



## ThomasK. (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Warum bist du eigentlich vom einem Filter so abgeneigt? Für 5000l wirst du schon was kostengünstiges finden und holst somit wenigstens ein bisl Dreck aus dem Teich.


----------



## Jam (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Habe mich mit Filtern noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt, aber für mich sind das immr so Riesen-Horrorteile, die man entweder aufwändig verstecken muss oder unschön rumstehen hat. Da unser Garten nicht so groß ist und Teich und Bachlauf in Zaunnähe mit schmalen Staudenbeeten dahinter plaziert sind, wüsste ich nicht, wie ich einen Filter unterbringen kann. Und offen rumstehen, naja ...
Aber wie gesagt, müsste mich mit Filtern erst beschäftigen.

Gruß
Jam


----------



## Carlo (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Hallo,

also...so ein Filter muß nicht nicht extrem groß sein, Hauptsache er funktioniert und holt dir mal den gröbsten Dreck raus. Ein paar Pflanzen drumrum und das Teil ist unsichtbar.

Zeig doch mal Bilder.....der ein oder andere hat bestimmt ne Idee um den Filter zu verstecken.

Ich selbst hab auch nicht (noch nicht) den riesen Teich (hab auch nich den Platz dafür). Meine Fische Leben nach zwei wintern auch noch.

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Jam (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Habe gerade ein Bild hochgeladen - ist mir aber irgendwie in die Kategorie "schönste Teichbilder" geraten :-(

Gruß
Jam


----------



## Annett (19. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Moin,

hier ist das Bild von Jam's Teich: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/5923

[OT]@Jam
Wenn Du Bilder direkt zum Beitrag hochladen möchtest, dann lies Dir bitte mal die Anleitung in meiner Signatur durch. 
Bild wie zuvor auf ca. 800x600 (hochkant 600x800) und 244kB Dateigröße verkleineren und dann der Anleitung folgend, zum passenden Beitrag, hochladen.
Bei Fragen dazu, einfach nochmal per PN oder im Support melden. Oder Du probierst es mal im Testforum aus...[/OT]


----------



## jochen (19. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Hallo Jam,



			
				Jam schrieb:
			
		

> Ein wenig füttern wäre ganz witzig für unsere Tochter.



Gerade nach diesem Satz von dir, möchte ich schreiben das wird nichts.

Es gibt meiner Meinung nach nur zwei Alternativen,
entweder überhaupt nicht füttern, bei geringen Besatz, ungefähr vier-fünf Fische,
dazu jede Menge nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen in einer Substratschicht,

oder eben eine passende Filteranlage,

ansonsten bleibt der Spass außen vor, da du deine Fische höchstens mal in 20cm Tiefe schwimmen siehst, die Algen setzen irgendwann die Priorität.

Schönen Garten samt Teich habt ihr...

Ups, eine Möglichkeit sehe ich jetzt erst, muß noch mal editieren.

Ihr könntet einen Teil vom Bachlauf in einem Pflanzenfilter/Bodenfilter umbauen, und ein kleines Spaltsieb vorher einbinden,
Bachlaufpumpe habt ihr ja schon,
das Ganze kann man sehr natürlich gestalten, und würde für einen mäßigen Besatz, samt amgepasster Fütterung reichen.

Benutz mal Suche nach Bodenfilter oder Pflanzenfilter.


----------



## Jam (19. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Danke für eure Antworten.


Hallo Annett,
danke fürs Bild-Einstellen.
(Wollte es nicht hier einstellen, sondern auf Meine Bilder/Mein Album. Auf der Seite habe ich auch die Funktion "Hochladen" benutzt, aber wohl die falsche Kategorie gewählt.)


Hallo Jochen,
danke für den Hinweis. Werde mich mal damit beschäftigen.

Jam


----------



## Marlowe (19. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Hallo!

Ich möchte mich der Frage von Thomas anschließen.

In meinem 4000-Liter-Teich habe ich im letzten Jahr auch einen Filter betrieben. Ergebnis war glasklares Wasser, eine Pracht!

Unabhängig von der Filterfrage:
Bei einem Meter Wassertiefe und der von Dir beschriebenen günstigen klimatischen Lage ist es aus meiner Sicht ohne Probleme möglich, Fische geringer Größe auch im Winter im Teich zu belassen.

Hier an der Nordsee z.B. friert es auch selten und nie ausdauernd. 
Bei vorgenommenem Teilwasserwechsel im Frühjahr und im Herbst wirst Du 
mit "Moder"wasser keine Probleme bekommen, da Du auf diesem Weg viele
biologische Abbaustoffe entfernst.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Annett (19. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Hallo Marlowe.



> Bei vorgenommenem Teilwasserwechsel im Frühjahr und im Herbst....
> 
> .....da Du auf diesem Weg viele
> biologische Abbaustoffe entfernst.



Aber nur, wenn das neue Wasser weniger Nährstoffe enthält, als das entfernte.......
Also besser VOR dem Wechseln messen.


----------



## jochen (19. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Hallo Marlowe,

da gebe ich dir Recht, jedoch müßten die User, welche die entsprechenden klimatischen Bedingungen vorfinden, das auch dazu schreiben.
Nur als Beispiel, schreibt hier jemand vom Oberrhein das er seine Fische bei der Tiefe xy ohne Probleme übertwintert,
kann der Schuß bei einem Gartenteichbesitzer im Erzgebirge bei gleicher Teichtiefe nach hinten los gehen.
Hier werden oft Bilder eingestellt von blühenden Umfeld von Teichen, zum selben Zeitpunkt sieht es hier bei uns im Mittelgebirge eher trostlos aus.

Wenn solche Beiträge geschrieben werden, immer die Region oder besser Klima angeben, selbst bei PLZ können da starke Unterschiede vorkommen.


----------



## Marlowe (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Hallo, ihr Liebhaber der Wasseroasen!

Natürlich muß ich mich vorbehaltlos den Anmerkungen von Annett und Jochen anschließen, keine Frage.

Für meine Gegend allerdings kann ich nur das Beste bezügl. des Leitungswassers feststellen.

So ist ist z.B. im Aquarium niemals Wasseraufbereitung erforderlich, denn das Naß aus der wilhelmshavener Leitung ist wunderbar.

Der Teich wird vermutlich aber noch von anderen Faktoren "X" beeinflußt.
Nun kann ich beim Teich auch nicht so riesig "den Wichtigen" machen, da eben erst seit Frühjahr 2007 betrieben. Wartet aber ab, wenn ich in wenigen Jahren mit Erfahrungswerten glänze!



Für mich eine Sache der Logik schon jetzt: Durch Teilwasserwechsel werden
Ausscheidungsprodukte und algenfördernde Stoffe entfernt. Mit Leitungswasser aus Wilhelmshaven kein Problem beim Nachfüllen!


----------



## Marlowe (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Ich vergaß: 

Die Teichtiefe ist natürlich regional unterschiedlich wichtig...

Meine Güte, mein obiger Satz sagt ja nun nix aus, ich sollte Politiker werden!

Also: In der einen Gegend friert der Teich bis fast zum Boden zu, so dass bei einem Meter Teichtiefe die großen Fische kaum Überlebenschancen haben oder zumindest stark leiden.
In anderen Gebieten reichen 80 cm Wassertiefe oder eventuell sogar weniger aus, wenn man Tiere geringer Größe hält.

Es muß also beobachtet werden, eine standardisierte Aussage ist folglich nicht möglich.  

Ich gebe zu, dass eine einfache Zustimmung zu Jochens oder Annetts Beitrag gereicht hätte, aber manchmal bringt mir das Schreiben einfach zu viel Spaß (siehe obige "Politiker"-Bemerkung)


----------



## Eurolove (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Hallo Jam,

bei einem 5000 lit. teich mit ausreichender Bepflanzung sind deine __ Shubunkin kein Problem, auch das Füttern wird kein Problem darstellen, wenn der teich in einem ausgeglichenen Zustand ist. Solltest du aber jetzt schon Droubles mit der Qualität haben (Algen oder sonstiges) würde ich die finger davon lassen. Ich habe im 13.000 lit Teich mit 1,1m Tiefzone, 8 Goldies, 5 Shubunkin, 2 Goldorfen, 3 Gründler, die Natur regelt auch die Nachkommen, ich empfehle dir nur nicht zu viel am teich dann zu verändern wenn der Besatz drinnen ist, aber sie halten schon einiges aus, habe ca. 5% Winterausfall - also so gut wie nichts, zur Reinigung im natürlichen Kreislauf besorg dir sonst nach ein paar teichmuscheln, die filtern wie irre!! Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen, LG Harald (PS: keine Filter notwendig, und auch ein Zulauf mit einem Bacherl wird von den Fischies angenommen und keiner schreckt davor zurück, auch a bisserl Gewohnheit!!)




			
				Jam schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mich gerade durch das Thema Fische gewühlt, aber meine Frage nicht beantwortet gefunden.
> 
> ...


----------



## karsten. (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*



			
				Eurolove schrieb:
			
		

> .........
> 
> besorg dir sonst nach ein paar teichmuscheln, die filtern wie irre!! .......




Hallo

DAS will ich aber als Tip für Anfänger nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen .

für die Nährstoffbilanz eines Teiches spielen __ Muscheln kaum eine Rolle
da sie organisches Material durch ihren Stoffwechsel nur umwandeln .

was vorn reingeht kommt hinten wieder raus ,
minus dem was die Muschel in Körper und Schale einlagert , 
minus dem bisschen Energie für Bewegung , Atmung , Verdauung ....
wenn sie ihr Leben dann  noch in dem Teich aushaucht .....
nur noch der in der Schale eingelagerte Kalk  
aber selbst der ist in ein paar Jahren wieder im Wasser  

Ausgetragen wird nur !
wenn die lebendige fett gefressenen Muschel  entsorgt wird   


ansonsten reduzieren sie Schwebealgen zu "Fadenalgendünger"

Das Mär von der Reinigungswirkung stammt wohl von Muschelhändlern  


die "Filterung" ist nur ein Wort für ihre Art der Nahrungsaufnahme 



mfG


----------



## Plätscher (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*



> Zitat von Eurolove
> .........
> 
> besorg dir sonst nach ein paar teichmuscheln, die filtern wie irre!! .......



Bloß nicht. Bei einem Teich mit klarem Wasser, was ja auch gewünscht ist, haben sie nicht genug zu fressen. Die Folge, über kurz oder lang verhungern sie, und das ist ja nicht das Ziel der Sache.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Jam (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Oh, habe gerade erst gesehen, dass zu diesem Thema noch Antworten gekommen sind.

Da war meine Antwort an Sigrid wegen ihrer __ Muscheln (Thema: Ich und mein Teich/Bin am Verzweifeln) wohl etwas voreilig.

Mal sehen, ob sie sich meldet, dann sehe ich weiter.

Eins schwirrt mir allerdings eh die ganze Zeit im Kopf rum - wo sind die Unterschiede zwischen Kois, __ Shubunkin und Goldfischen (bitte erschlagt mich nicht). Die werden doch alle ziemlich groß, haben alle Karpfenverwandtschaft (oder ist das falsch?) - warum hört man dann immer nur von den Kois, dass sie die Pflanzen abfressen und das Wasser trüben, weil sie im Teichgrund wühlen. Und das man als Anfänger/in kleineren Teichen die Finger davon lassen soll. Habe allerdings noch nicht die Suchfunktion benutzt. 
Aber das ist vielleicht eh besser als neues Thema zu diskutieren.

Jam


----------



## karsten. (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

hallo

schau mal hier 

und hier 


und natürlich hier


oder   bei Wiki  

mfG


----------



## Jam (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Danke Karsten, 

so auf die Schnelle konnte ich meine Frage bezüglich der unterschiedlichen (oder eben nicht unterschiedlichen) Verhaltensweisen nicht beantwortet finden - ich schaue aber besser nochmal in Ruhe nach, bevor ich weiterfrage - sonst kriege ich nachher nur wieder "eins aufs unweise Haupt".

;-)

Jam


----------



## karsten. (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

 

ja 
dafür sind wir bekannt !


----------



## wuestenblume (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

erstmal sorry, dass ich diesen alten Thread nochmal aus der Versenkung hole, aber er trifft meine Überlegungen voll und ganz. 
Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem kostengünstigen Filter für einen Teich mit 5000l, 1,20m tief, in den auch mal __ Shubunkin kommen sollen. Da es soviele verschiedene Hersteller für Filter gibt und jeder sagt, er wäre besser als der andere, bin ich verwirrt, was wohl das richtige für mich ist.
Eins kommt für mich nicht in Frage: Selbst basteln! Ich habe da einfach zwei linke Hände und auch überhaupt keine Lust dazu. Ich möchte einfach den fertigen Filter anschließen, ab und zu saubermachen und gut ist. Ich hoffe, ihr Bastler verteht das 

Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich??

MFG
Wuestenblume


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*



			
				wuestenblume schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte einfach den fertigen Filter anschließen, ab und zu saubermachen und gut ist. Ich hoffe, ihr Bastler verteht das Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich??



Wir sind zwar sonst auch leidenschaftliche Bastler, aber unseren Filter haben wir auch gekauft  . Unser Teich hatte vor dem Umbau etwa die Grösse, die Du planst. Wir haben damals einen Druckfilter gekauft. Dies würden wir immer wieder tun. Er ist absolut wartungsfreundlich - eine Reinigung innerhalb der Saison (plus eine weitere beim Abbau im November) reichen bei uns aus. Ferner kann man Druckfilter in den Boden einlassen, so dass man sie auch kaum noch sieht. Den alten Teich haben wir mit einen "O*se Filtoclear 6000 betrieben, mit einer 4.500ltr. Pumpe.

Nach unserer Teicherweiterung wollten wir auf die Vorteile eines Druckfilters (wir wissen - Druckfilter sind "Ansichtssache" und nicht bei allen Forianern hier beliebt ) nicht verzichten und filtern jetzt mit dem "alten" Filtoclear + einem neuen, weiteren Filtoclear, der über eine zweite Pumpe gespeist wird.

Übrigens: Wir hatten im "alten" Teich Fische und haben sie jetzt auch noch - allerdings werden unsere Fischlis nicht gefüttert ...


----------



## wuestenblume (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Antwort. Das Druckfilter nicht so beliebt sind, habe ich auch schon mitbekommen. Es ist halt auch schon ein stolzer Preis, den so ein Filter kostet, da will man ja auch was richtiges dafür bekommen. War bei euch das Wasser durch den Einsatz des Filters deutlich klarer geworden oder habt ihr mehr nur auf biologischen Abbau der Schadstoffe durch den Filter geschaut?

Ich hoffe noch auf ein paar Antworten!

Liebe Grüße
Wuestenblume


----------



## wuestenblume (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Hallo,

bin nach etlichen Filterrecherchen jetzt auf den Oase biotec 5.1 gestoßen. Was haltet ihr von ihm? Wer hat ihn selbst und kann mir seine Erfahrungen damit mitteilen? 
Was braucht man noch, um ihn anständig zu betreiben? Wie stark sollte die Pumpe sein? Ist ein UVC-Klärer notwendig?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten

Liebe Grüße
Wuestenblume


----------



## w-cl203 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Wenn Du Dich wirklich auf einen Oase festlegen willst, gibt Oase für ihre Filter Vorgaben was Filtergröße, Pumpenleistung bei Teichgröße und Fischbesatz betrifft. Die sind schon ok. Diese Kombinationen geben die wegen ihrer klatwassergarantie. Ich persönlich halte die Oaseteile überteuert. Die lassen sich ihrer Ideen gut bezahlen. Alternativen kenne ich nicht wirklich. unseren kleinen Teich Filtern wir mit einem O... Druckfilter mit eingebautem UV. Damals war ich von der Pumpidee richtig angetan. Ich glaube ich habe es 1 oder 2 mal benutzt. Mittlerweile baue ich das Dingen auseinder und spüle die Schwämme. Das braucht weniger Wasser und weniger Kraft. Wir hatten immer leicht trübes Wasser, seitdem wir nun einen Pflanzenfilter (ca.200L) dazwischen geschaltet haben, ist das Wasser glasklar. Naja so grob wie die Schwämme sind, ist das auch kein Wunder.   Ich weiß nicht genau wie gut die sind, aber z.B. Zajak, ein riesiger Händler in Duisburg und auch online, hat Filter für relativ kleines Geld, die auch nicht anders im Aufbau sind als der Druckfilter von O.. nur halt für die Hälfte und ohne Pumpmechanismus. 
Ein UVC Klärer tötet die Schwebealgen und auch anderes Kleinstgetier, nützliches wie unnützliches, ab. Eine gute UVC sollte einen Bypass haben, um dieses vermeiden zu können. Der Filtoclear hat natürlich eine integriert, allerdings ob mit Bypass weiß ich nicht. Da aber eine Pumpe mit hohem Durchsatz gefordert ist, fließt das Wasser so schnell an der Pumpe vorbei, daß da wiederum aoch nicht alles kaputt gehen kann.


----------



## Findling (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Shubunkins im 5000l Teich ohne Filter*

Guten Morgen!

Zitat von w-cl203:

Ein UVC Klärer tötet die Schwebealgen und auch anderes Kleinstgetier, nützliches wie unnützliches, ab. Eine gute UVC sollte einen Bypass haben, um dieses vermeiden zu können.

Zitat Ende.

Hallo Tina, ich möchte dich nicht persönlich angreifen, aber als bekennender UVC-Skeptiker (ich möchte das Wort Gegner vermeiden) kann ich das nicht so ganz unkommentiert stehen lassen.

Wie ist diese Aussage zu verstehen? Steht da irgendwo ein Schild: Schwebalgen links zur UVC, andere Mikroorganismen rechts zurück zum Teich? 

Es ist doch so, dass eine UVC nur die Schwebalgen abtöten kann, die auch mit entsprechender Verweildauer in ihren Wirkungsbereich kommen. Wenn das Wassers jedoch zum Teil am Wirkungsbereich vorbeigeleitet oder zu schnell durch den Wirkungsbereich hindurchgeleitet wird, ist das Ganze schon wieder hinfällig und die UVC sinnlos. Der Handel argumentiert aber, dass durch die ständige Umwälzung theoretisch irgendwann alle Schwebalgen zwangsläufig durch die UVC "ausgerottet" werden. Rein rechnerisch ist das zu belegen. Aber was soll dann dieser Bypass den Mikroorganismen bringen? Dann werden nämlich mit der gleichen Zwangsläufigkeit auch alle anderen Kleinstlebewesen ebenfalls in den Wirkungsbereich der UVC gebracht und abgetötet. Die Katze beißt sich also in den Schwanz. 

Ich warte bisher noch vergeblich auf denjenigen, der mir diese Logik - Vernichtung der Schwebalgen ohne gleichzeitige Schädigung der sonstigen Mikroorganismen - nachvollziehbar erklären kann.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es der Teichbiologie rein gar nichts bringt, wenn die Nährstoffverwerter vernichtet werden, die Nährstoffe selbst aber im Wasser verbleiben. Schwebalgen gehen, fest verwurzelte Algen wie z.B. Fadenalgen kommen. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------

